# toro snowblower sounds rough



## The Gopher (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a toro 524 snowblower from 1980. it has a tecumseh HS50-67074C 5hp engine. It starts up fine but then after a little bit goes into a grinding sound. I actually don't think the noise is comign from the engine, but i'm not positive. when i take the belt cover off the wheel that drives wheels wobbles quite a bit, i can't see contact being made anywhere but it doesn't look right either. I'm trying to upload a video to youtube but it is takign forever. any thoughts? do i just have a bad bearing or something?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the noise when the auger is engaged ? If so the bearing in the impeller hsg is bad, If it is all the time then you most likely have a bad bearing on the shaft for the drive wheels, What is the model and ser # of the unit?"


----------



## The Gopher (Oct 9, 2011)

the noise has happened when it is just idleing, but it doesn't just happen all the time. However if the noise isn't present, and i put it into drive, that will usually start the noise. 

The unit is a Toro, 38040. ser # 0013684.

Are you talking about the bearing that attaches to the back panel of the unit? that one did seem a little sloppy, didn't look too bad to get to either.

thank you for your reply.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is the parts break out, there is 2 brgs on that shaft, also check the idler pulley to make sure it isn't something easy like that. 

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...SN+0000001-0999999)&dn=3311_466-1_466004-0002


----------

